# Bike Rack for Truck Bed?



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I need a bike rack for my 2006 F250 Truck bed.

Would prefer to not have to remove my wheels, as I have through axles. Would probably want to carry at max 4 bikes. (Most likley 2-3). Must be quickly removable so I can haul my motorcycles as well.

So far this is all I can find.
http://www.bikerackshops.com/HGR2025.html
Looks kinda flimsy and cheap to me. Plus would still need Tie-Down straps.

Also found this Thule, 
http://www.bikerackshops.com/TU501K.html

however on Thule site it says it doesn't work with head tube angles less than 68degrees. I have a giant Reign X1 (67degree angle)

Any other options?
Normal bikes in it would be a Giant Reign X1, Kona Stinky, and another Kona Full suspension bike.

EDIT: Guess I should have searched more. Found some stuff now, I'm just going to use my Tie down straps for my motorcycles...delete this post?


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Man just make one like this..$27 from Home depot. You can modify it to fit 4 bikes as well.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Also found this Thule,
> http://www.bikerackshops.com/TU501K.html
> 
> however on Thule site it says it doesn't work with head tube angles less than 68degrees. I have a giant Reign X1 (67degree angle)


I like the Thule Insta-Gator. I think it'll be okay with the 67 degree HTA.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

larlev, thats pretty cool, thanks!


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Now that is a great idea, thought about welding one but this is better economically.


----------



## half_squid (Sep 20, 2008)

My sister has that same Thule she uses to carry her Reign X. Works perfect. If you mostly carry 1 or 2 bikes and only occasionally 3-4 you could use 2 InstaGators on the tailgate and on the occasions you carry 3-4 bikes strap the other one or two facing forward with dirtbike straps. I'm cheap and use dirtbike straps only FWIW.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I use the Instagator and it works with any bike.

Here is the link to making the PVC.
http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Larlev, thanks for the idea, made it this past week and used it to haul the bikes to our campsite. A bonus was using it at the campsite as a portable bike rack, made it for 4 bikes.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been using dirt bike straps with no problem, but I like Larlevs pipe setup I'm going to make one of those too.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

These are best directions I have found.
http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm A big Thank you to the person who posted that. Both there and here. THANK YOU! I made the four bike model and I can tell it will work out great.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Your welcome. Lets see some pics.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

kntr said:


> Your welcome. Lets see some pics.


Ok. But let me wait till the bikes are loaded and I have a great back ground.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Ok. But let me wait till the bikes are loaded and I have a great back ground.


Bump I haven't forgotten this thread.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine is still going strong after a full season...best $27 spent on the bike hobby so far. Glad some of you have built one.
I use mine for lubing the chains, adjusting brakes..etc.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

:band: 

PICS!


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

my variation:


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I finally took pictures.

It works pretty well, bikes kinda flop back and fourth a lot, but if you have 2-3 you can velcro strap their handlebars together and its great.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

Link to instructions is broken. Can someone post the parts list up please???


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea i noticed the link was broken..

Here this one works?

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/goodies/TruckbedBikeRack.htm


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

KTM...I see why your bikes flop around. You have too big a piece between tour tees. I have 2.1 tires and have close to 1/4 between the tees

You want the tees to hold the tire...not the 1" pvc


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

larlev said:


> KTM...I see why your bikes flop around. You have too big a piece between tour tees. I have 2.1 tires and have close to 1/4 between the tees
> 
> You want the tees to hold the tire...not the 1" pvc


No, they flop because the rack is to low it doesn't support the tire up high at all. I should try standing it on its edge maybe. I will tighten them up though while i'm re-gluing it, don't think it will make a difference. 40+lb bikes flop around in this thing.

I have 1/4" between the T's and 2.3 tires....in the pic that one just came unglued today thats why its like that, popped out completley) look at the center one there is only 1/4"


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah....mine its just like yours and my bikes are in there tight enough I don't need any tie downs. They don't flop at all.
I do put front tire in though not rear...putting rear in hits der


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea it holds my tire super tight the problem is its clamped so low on the tire that the weight of the bike wrenches the whole thing left and right and then my rotors hit the pipe.

Actually this morning I had 2 bikes in it rear first with no tiedowns and we didnt have any problems...(until mine came unglued )

I think in your pic your rack is standing up in a diffrent way so that it grabbs higher up on the tire? i'm going to try that after I glue this back together.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

So I glued it backtogether, tried turning it on end like yours larlev.

It just does not work very well with big bikes. If I stand it on end like your 2nd pic my rotors hit the PVC and get bent around as it leans. Laying it in the lower position the bike has to much top force on it and flops around. For 25$ it works ok for me, works better for me when I have 2 bikes that i can strap their handlebars together. I plan on upgrading to 8" rotors soon so it really wont work for me then. Im going to try to design a new rack with a kink in it so that it can go around my rotor and get up higher on the tire for support.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah heck...I use mine like you are doing. I don't use it in the second pic.I forget why I posted it.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Dakine tailgate pad, or an old blanket.










You can fit 9 bikes across the back of a full size truck....plus you don't look like a tool for having bought a bike rack for a pick up truck.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Jetta Mike,

My old truck had dings and stuff everywhere from hauling bikes with no rack. won't do that anymore. the blanket/pad doesn't really do much.


----------



## TahoeComp (Mar 18, 2010)

its also better than replacing wheel, rotor, fork, etc when some dumb a** isnt paying attention and slams into the back of you. I've got my rack mounted on top of my tonnaeu cover, little tall, but works awesome for the longer trips when your bringing gear.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

For what it costs to build it, it is well worth it. Thank you to the O.P. and Original builder.


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

TahoeComp said:


> its also better than replacing wheel, rotor, fork, etc when some dumb a** isnt paying attention and slams into the back of you. I've got my rack mounted on top of my tonnaeu cover, little tall, but works awesome for the longer trips when your bringing gear.


Photos?


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Supadave said:


> Photos?


Supadave, this is what mine looks like. Mine is over the top of a RollinLock system. I used Thule tracks, then bought the bars and trays. Mine unlocks and lifts off. Pace Edwards make a rolling system with gutters built in, just not for my truck,


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

OffCamber said:


> Supadave, this is what mine looks like. Mine is over the top of a RollinLock system. I used Thule tracks, then bought the bars and trays. Mine unlocks and lifts off. Pace Edwards make a rolling system with gutters built in, just not for my truck,


Nice thanks! Looking to do something similar to my truck one of these days.


----------



## Exilestate (May 15, 2009)

Great post. This is an awesome option for a rack. I'll be making a trip to home depot this week.


----------



## xtremelow (Aug 10, 2010)

I utilize my 2 motorcycle carriers in the bed of my truck and if I need to haul more than 2 mt bikes, I set them in between the motorcycle stands holding a bike each, then I could set another bike on either side of the outer sides. Probably could use the roof rack if I wanted, easy to get the bike on and off as I can just stand in the bed, most people ask how I get the spare off, but I just stand on the roof to unstrap it, so I would imagine the bike idea would be feesible.


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

Made this one out of round bar and 1"X1" square tubing. Been a great rack for what I designed it for. It doesn't accept my buddy's dh bike with 3.0 tires on it, but there is no real dh in the area anyway...


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Duncan1104 said:


> Made this one out of round bar and 1"X1" square tubing. Been a great rack for what I designed it for. It doesn't accept my buddy's dh bike with 3.0 tires on it, but there is no real dh in the area anyway...


SWEET!

Wish I knew how to weld lol, probably holds together longer than the PVC pipe one I made.


----------



## racerob (Aug 10, 2010)

*Bike rack for truck bed. I did the PVC one.*

Thanks for the guys that posted the info on building one. Works great, but it's all in the timing more than anything. PVC cement dries sooooo fast, that you have to be committed. Glue and go! So here's my version.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Turn it the other way...works better


----------



## racerob (Aug 10, 2010)

larlev said:


> Turn it the other way...works better


You are indeed correct with mounting it 180-degrees of what I had it pictured. I did have it that way to start with. It clears the rear derailleur better. But it moves the bikes further back in the bed because of the extra couple inches of it butting up against the front bed wall instead of clearing the bed and touching the window. With it mounted like the way in my earlier pictures, I can actually close the tailgate if I put the bike in backwards, and turn the bars 90-degrees. With the rack the other way, it misses by a couple of inches. I have two other long bed trucks that it works fine in when I installed it the other way, just not in the 5' bed of this truck. 
Actually I took pics too of having it mounted the original way. Wish it would have worked better.

Thanks for the input though!


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

My bad....I didnt see the short bed. That makes a big difference...disregard.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

kntr said:


> I use the Instagator and it works with any bike.
> 
> Here is the link to making the PVC.
> http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm


Cool that`s what I was looking for, they say the PVC gets brittle in the sun,
is there something wrong with using the gray exterior electrical PVC conduit or is it to flexible?


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

acer66,
If you're going for the water/plumbing PVC, get the ones w/ the larger wall thickness. If you're worried about it going brittle, go w/ either Schedule 40, or even 80.

The 40 is thick enough. Durable and rigid, but w/ some flex.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

This thread was very useful to me--I don't know that I would've found this rack without it!

New ride for my rides:










2008 Chevy Colorado.

Room for four, theoretically










Mountain bikes, too:










The pictures on the website showed the bikes just sitting in the rack but I found that insufficiently stable. A couple of bungee cords and it's rock solid!


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks! I should clarify, the truck is new (to me) and I was planning to haul bikes in it but hadn't decided how to rack them so this thread was timely...


----------



## bpalermo (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, check out this product from Summit Racks, I just ordered a set. It's a rain gutter bracket system that mounts to the bed rails of your pick up truck and allows you to install a standard rain gutter style rack system, so you can use whatever Thule or Yakima rack base and accessory you want. Looks like you can install a bed cover over the brackets as well!

They also offer brackets for Toyota and Nissan trucks with cargo-management rails.

Here's a link to the site.

http://www.summitracks.com/


----------

